# Knicks @ Cavs | Game #15 | 11/29/06



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 15*_


*New York Knicks* *(5-11) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (9-5)*

_*Wednesday, November 29, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*



> LeBron James is the face of the Cleveland Cavaliers, but he's been getting solid contributions from his teammates in key situations lately.
> 
> James and company look to win their seventh straight home game Wednesday when the Cavaliers host the New York Knicks at Quicken Loans Arena.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We better freakin win this game: i know we don't have Hughes but we're coming 3 days rest and the Knicks are on the second game of a back to back.

Get a big lead early and get the rooks some PT!!!


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

I guess it will not be a difficult game for Cavs, you know they are Knicks.  I am feeling an easy victory tonight. Hope that they do not get me wrong.


----------



## Drake24 (Nov 29, 2006)

notting_hill said:


> I guess it will not be a difficult game for Cavs, you know they are Knicks.  I am feeling an easy victory tonight. Hope that they do not get me wrong.


I agree. The problem is, anytime it should be an easy game or we come out firing, the Cavs have a hard time filing away the "W."

We have seen this even this season (I was hoping we wouldn't because this disease plagued us througout last year's regular season). The Pacer game the Cavs played a great first half and then blew it in the second. The Memphis game the Cavaliers almost had the Grizzlies to a franchise low amount of points in the first quarter, and then let them back in to only win it by 3. If the Cavaliers are going to win the East and have a chance at the Finals this year, games like these are the key. They need to be able to put away games early and keep it that way. We can't have teams floating around throughout the game and making it a nail biter come the fourth. The Cavaliers seem to become content with a lead and then ending up blowing it and have to fight for a win that was a "give me" earlier in the game.

The only problem I see in this game for the Cavalier is the Knicks quickness. Quickness and Z on defense don't go well together. Quickness at point and our defenders haven't looked to pretty either. I personally think Eric Snow is a good defender, and one, if not, the best defender on the team, but we have had problems with quick points this year. Mainly thanks to Damon Jones, who plays better defense when he stands still then when he actually tries. I am happy with Jones offensively this year, where as I wasn't last year, so I don't bash him this much this season.:clap2:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Actually you guys gotta remember the Knicks have:

a) Jamal Crawford, who absolutely owns us.
b) Nate Robinson, who also absolutely owns us.
c) The weird tendency to play extremely hard against us. Heck they beat us last year @ home. 

I wouldn't be surprised at all to see us lay another egg. Lebron doesn't really bring it consistently against the scrub teams, and w/out Mr. Glass we are basically a .500 team ourselves.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^also welcome aboard Drake24 :clap: :cheers:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> and w/out Mr. Glass we are basically a .500 team ourselves.


Mr Glass? You mean Larry Hughes?...:lol:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shannon Brown airballs his first trey, then swishes the next. LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Finally, Brown strokes a deep 3 :clap:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brown with the defense and the score. This is the Shannon I was hoping for.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Shannon playing some crazy D, great finish!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What's with Lebron and all the deep jumpers?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Marbury attacking Brown on defense. Should be interesting to see how he responds


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sick scoop move by the king


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our defense sucks right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James needs to wake up on defense..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is about as bad of defense as Lebron has played all year. I'm disappointed. If he doesn't respect Q, he's gonna get burned.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy takes the tough charge. Great defensive play


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails 25-28 after the opening quarter (3 point deficit).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron loses 5 assists per game to our bigs blowing wide open layups off his passes.

Knicks up 3 after 1


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron came out of that timeout a different player. If he keeps attacking the basket like this, we won't lose. It's all in his mindset.

I just don't know why he doesn't do it all the time. That's one aspect of the game mentally that I think Wade has over him. Hopefully Coach Brown is encouraging him to attack every time he has the ball.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF how is Q outplaying Lebron. This team is so aggravating at times


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

arr, I wish we'd play more good teams.

It seems that's the only way we'll get a good effort out of our team. We're trying to coast past bad teams, and it's not going to work.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Lebron came out of that timeout a different player. If he keeps attacking the basket like this, we won't lose. It's all in his mindset.
> 
> I just don't know why he doesn't do it all the time. That's one aspect of the game mentally that I think Wade has over him. Hopefully Coach Brown is encouraging him to attack every time he has the ball.


I just think LeBron's more of an all-around guy than to keep attacking. It's like in tennis debates where old school guys are like, "Pete Sampras kept blasting big serves and charging the net, always aggressive and ending points fast. Roger Federer just floats around and comes in when he wants and stays back when he wants. Federer needs to be more aggressive." Well same thing here but it's basketball instead. LeBron may never be attack-all-the-time like some of us may want. The all-around floating game may be his nature.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I remember the days when Z used to destroy Curry. But those days seem to be past us now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

remy23 said:


> I just think LeBron's more of an all-around guy than to keep attacking. It's like in tennis debates where old school guys are like, "Pete Sampras kept blasting big serves and charging the net, always aggressive and ending points fast. Roger Federer just floats around and comes in when he wants and stays back when he wants. Federer needs to be more aggressive." Well same thing here but it's basketball instead. LeBron may never be attack-all-the-time like some of us may want. The all-around floating game may be his nature.


Well he doesn't have to play the game the way Wade does. His talents probably aren't best served that way. But it doesn't help our team when he plays passive and shoots long jumpers all day. That's what I'd like to see him get away from. I like when he's a distributor; I don't like when he's standing at the perimeter not moving.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that was a terrible decision by Nate.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ Little Nate trying that dunk. 

Cavs need to take control of this game before the half.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

At least we're not going to be blown out at home by the Knick . Get a lead and this Knicks team will fold I tell you: back to back they won't have the legs to sustain this mentally if they get behind


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Might be a good tiem for Gibson: he's got the footspeed to keep up with these NY guards


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden having a strong game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden playing well


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin Snow 1-4 from the field and missing FT's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We're giving up 60+% shooting at home to the Knicks. Pathetic effort on defense - why are we so lazy against bad teams. 

We're NOT THAT GOOD that we can coast and turn it on.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not the way to finish off the half


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Yuck just Yuck...

Whats the point in starting the kid and not playing him (Brown)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Maybe we just are this bad without Hughes? We've looked like **** the last 6 games.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Playing the freakin rookies at least get some people in there who care about getting PT. Such a lackadiasacal effort on defense


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails 51-56 at halftime (5 point deficit).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Maybe we just are this bad without Hughes? We've looked like **** the last 6 games.


First it was two games, then 4 games, then he only needed the 3 day rest to play tonight. And still sitting.

Shannon should have atleast return once in the 2nd quarter, Damon and Snow went too the bench twice and returned, he should have made it back in there. 

We couldnt have done any worse.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Cleveland trails 51-56 at halftime (5 point deficit).


We should be down 20.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Playing the freakin rookies at least get some people in there who care about getting PT. Such a lackadiasacal effort on defense


Yeah. Something needs to be done. If the rookies look bad, then ship them back to the bench. But taking the risk to find out how they'll do is a risk we should take. Something, almost anything needs to be done to shake us out of this lackadaisical funk.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

ha, letting a team that doesnt want to share the ball shoot 61% from the field.

This is the most one on one team in the NBA, you know what they will do. And if not, its a penny and chuck 3 ball. And they are hitting at this clip.

Shannon in 6 minutes... 5 points - 1 assist - 2 steals (2-3 from the field)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> ha, letting a team that doesnt want to share the ball shoot 61% from the field.


At halftime, the New York Knicks have more assists than we do. 

That should never happen.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shannon looks like a player also. Draft looking better and better


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Set the feet, square in the elbow, elevate, shot good by Shannon


Then we let a 3 on the other end... ugh


Then Lebron takes a 20 footer fade away....... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Mike Brown might wanna loose his 'cool, calm' attitude and try light a fire under these guys


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron needs to guard his man, damn Mike Brown needs to get on his *** for this type of crap.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shannon Brown makes a nice cut and finish.

Watch Mike Brown bench him at the 5 min mark


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Based off effort tonight: Q > Lebron


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Lebron just looks like he is having fun, goofy layups and finger rolls. (not a good thing)

BTW, Being a coach (7th grade) I would be sick to my stomach at this effort tonight, it happens more times than not. Thats why makes the NBA sickening to watch.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Based off effort: Q > Lebron


I blame it partially on Mike Brown. He gives Lebron a free pass. 

Eventually pride will kick in as Richardson will start talking smack


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the Knicks are all 1 on 1, every time down the floor.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shannon's nice effort got him 6 minutes again. Will we see either of them again?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Shannon's nice effort got him 6 minutes again. Will we see either of them again?


I agree. He's given us much more than Snow has tonight. I don't think Snow's defensive advantages outweigh Shannon's ability to actually shoot the ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Shannon's nice effort got him 6 minutes again. Will we see either of them again?


Nope. Gibson gets taken out of the rotation for looking too good in his mins against Indy. 

His dunk made old man Snow look pathetic. Now with Shannon looking good, Brown will be sure not to play him anymore either. Can't upset the Vets.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sky hook by Andy! 

Cavs finally waking up.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z or Damon should be shooting the FT. Bad coaching.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Donyell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What a collapse by the Knicks. Amazed Thomas hasn't called a timeout.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 77-73 after three quarters of play (4 point lead).


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, Dick Bavetta is a terrible referee.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

There we go Bron Bron :clap: Get your respect out there. Hopefully that gets him going


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I understand what Balkman was doing there. He's seen Lebron have a chance for about 3 or 4 three point plays already tonight and wanted to make sure he didn't get another. I don't think he meant to hit him in the head.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> There we go Bron Bron :clap: Get your respect out there. Hopefully that gets him going


I agree. I want to see Lebron get pissed. I want him to want to destroy the opponent.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> There we go Bron Bron :clap: Get your respect out there. Hopefully that gets him going


When LeBron has that brief flash of anger on his face, he's a scary dude.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Have you guys noticed Mike Brown lets other coaches dictate the style of play?

The Knicks go small so instead of taking advantage of our size, he plays a small ball lineup


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jamal Crawford might very well be the bane of my existence.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I just don't understand how Gibson hasn't gotten any playing time in this game.

We went through long stretches where we were struggling and needed a spark. It's not like Brown is sticking with these lineups because they are working.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

aw, man, I didn't know Jamal Crawford went to Michigan.

That's embarrassing.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Put. Lebron. In. The. Post.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does Snow get so many mins? Play Shannon, we need more offense!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think Mike Brown has a lot of learning to do.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Knicks playing smart getting the ball inside. Cavs keep jacking up 3 pters


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why do the Knicks play so hard against us?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why do the Knicks play so hard against us?


I think the better question is why do we never play the Knicks hard?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great defense fellas.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's sad how far people play off Eric Snow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Crawford burning us is just getting old.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man Crawford burning us is just getting old.


I hate that a selfish chucker burns us time and time again.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I just don't understand how Gibson hasn't gotten any playing time in this game.
> 
> We went through long stretches where we were struggling and needed a spark. It's not like Brown is sticking with these lineups because they are working.


Yep. 

Amazing that we forget about Gooden for such long periods. We never keep going withe hot hand


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Way to step up Lebron. You can tell he is most confident driving to the hole in late game situations (which is fine for us!)

Need a stop here - FIND JAMAL CRAWFORD


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is when Jamal Crawford usually hits a 3 after dribbling the shot clock out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> This is when Jamal Crawford usually hits a 3 after dribbling the shot clock out.


If Crawford hits a 3 i'm breaking my laptop


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh... that's depressing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Dribble penetration kills us again. Dumb foul by Drew


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well look at the bright side, enough of these type of losses might finally wake this team up to the reality that they can't just turn it on and beat crap teams.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Well look at the bright side, enough of these type of losses might finally wake this team up to the reality that they can't just turn it on and beat crap teams.


You'd think so. But it's already happened 5 times this season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is Sasha fouling??


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Curry for And1 just great


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What a choke job by Francis.

Cavs need to go for a quick 2 here


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why is Sasha fouling??


Smart foul, lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If the Cavs launch a stupid 3....there's 36 secs GO TO THE BASKET


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why is Sasha fouling??


lol worked out great no points for them and no time off the clock


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good grief. Horrible execution in the fourth quarter.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Cavs are getting all the lucky breaks right now... time to hit and 3 and get ready for overtime


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What horrible execution. We def deserve to lose.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I actually think Damon's our best shot here.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How did we get another chance after all that mess: this doesn't deserve to win this game.

God I hate the Knicks


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Somebody needs to step up and lead this team.

This is pathetic.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> What horrible execution. We def deserve to lose.


I def agree that 4th quarter sucked ***


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team sucks big time without Larry Hughes.

Coach Brown refuses to give extended minutes to our rooks so it's basically last year's team - Flip Murrary = non-playoff team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How does not Lebron get the ball there?

This is no IF's and OR's buts about a TERRIBLE loss.

Terrible opponent, we're rested, they're on the back end of a back to back, we're home


Blah just terrible


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Meh. We're always going to have a tough time with the Knicks. They are a team of quick one on one point guards, and that's our big weakness.

We're going to keep losing to them until we get a stopper at the 1.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yep w/o Larry we're a lottery team. How does Gibson not get playing time tonight? The Knick play like 4 PG's and he's got the quickest feet on our team.

Brown just baffles me at times.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Meh. We're always going to have a tough time with the Knicks. They are a team of quick one on one point guards, and that's our big weakness.
> 
> We're going to keep losing to them until we get a stopper at the 1.


All the more reason to try putting Gibson in the game.

This is an inexcusable loss. We're at home against a poor team on a back-to-back.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

When is Hughes coming back? He didn't look too great on the sidelines in that huge boot.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> When is Hughes coming back? He didn't look too great on the sidelines in that huge boot.


Knowin Larry, he'll probably be out till All-Star break. Hopefully he gets back soon but "minor" injuries always seem so major to him........It looks like Bron got lit up by Q-Rich, thats embarrassing. LeBron needs to take control of this team and Mike Brown needs to start THINKING.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is it just me, or does it seem like the Lebron of this year is not the Lebron of last year? It seems like he's taken less of an interest in leading the team this year and appears to be more passive on the whole.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think this whole team including Lebron's play has gone downhill since Hughes got injured.

I have a feeling like Wade he's a bit fatigued from the playoffs, Worlds, and the heavy minutes from lasy year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Yep I agree. Don't get me wrong, Lebron is still putting up arguably the best numbers in the league.

But he is not playing at the level he played at the end of last year and in the playoffs.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, I just flipped over to the Utah-SA game. 

What I would do to have Deron Williams on our team...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like the Lebron of this year is not the Lebron of last year? It seems like he's taken less of an interest in leading the team this year and appears to be more passive on the whole.


That's what I've been noticing abt his play for a while now. He's putting up great numbers but the passion seems to be lacking. Almost like he doesn't care or something. Physically too you can tell he's lost some of his strength and seems to be lacking in explosiveness.

LeBron did have a similar stretch of play last season and he bounced back amazingly from it. That's what he needs to do ASAP. This doesn't look like a playoff team w/ Hughes out.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

The summary of the situation that we are now in is that :

1- )We spent a real OFF season this summer ( Losing Flip, signing Wesley ) You know we all witnessed how Z played during the play offs. And we all argue then we need to have a guard which will let the team play and a big man strengthing the paint. We havent had anything so far. 

2-)Mike Brown is not the man for this team, you know after scoring 5 points and having 2 steals for the first 7 minutes, Brown just played 5 minutes for the last 40 minutes. He really sucked with that. Think of we had 50 wins last year and nearly going to Confrence Finals, for this year we all expected that necessary additions will be made and we will be a contender, may be going to the NBA finals. 

The question is that whether we are aiming play offs or want to be a champion ?


----------

